# Show your characters outfits



## PaperCat (Apr 4, 2018)

So I am curious what outfits others use for their characters in PC. I change mine all the time cause I am indecisive. 

This is what my character is currently wearing:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2018)

Here's my current outfit.  I did unlock the Wonderland wig but I think the pearl tiara looks better on me.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 4, 2018)

Bet you thought it would be Alice...

But it’s me! Wario!


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Katelyn (Apr 4, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Bet you thought it would be Alice...
> View attachment 215769
> But it’s me! Wario!



I have the EXACT same outfit lmao I did it with the Cheshire Cat too


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 4, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Bet you thought it would be Alice...
> View attachment 215769
> But it’s me! Wario!


Alice in WAAnderland.


----------



## allainah (Apr 4, 2018)

oml these comments bahaha
but here's my outfit currently;


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 4, 2018)

This is what my character looks like as of now.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 4, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> This is what my character looks like as of now.



Why you always barefoot bro


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Alice in WAAnderland.



That's quite a wahnderful pun you made.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 4, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Why you always barefoot bro


Because Orange Sandals don't exist in this game yet. And i'm aware there's Kimono Sandals, but its not me.


----------



## Roald_fan (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Apr 6, 2018)

changed my characters look again lol


----------

